# Heavens Art Shop



## Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

​ 

 Hi and welcome to my humble Shop!​ 
 Remember to rep and cred​ 

 *To make things easy and in order, I have a few rules:*
 _- No flamming!_
_- No spamming!_ 
_- *SIGS OFF!!* I wont even reply to your request if your sig is on._ 
_- I can, for whatever reason, cancel your request if I have to._ 
_- Try to add as much detail about your request as possible._ 
_- If you want to be an artist/worker here, PM me._​ 
 *What I do:*​ 
 _- Avatars/sigs/Sets_
_- Banners (for FCs and other)_ 
_- Transparancy (I do these quite well)
-Simple animation
__
- Effects_ 

_If you want any style, ask if I can do it._​ 

 *~Workers~*
Myself
Sanshouo
 Hiring!​

*Examples of my work:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------
​ ----------------------------------------------


----------



## Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Examples of Colour change_ 





*Before: Without resizing*



*After: With resizing*






*Spoiler*: _Examples of set_ 













*Spoiler*: _Examples of some old banners_ 













*Spoiler*: _Examples of transparancy_


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Sanshouo's examples:


Sigs:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Avas:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Would there be any way that this could be turned into a sig. I have no idea when it comes to this stuff.

But if it can then you can just explore with it and make it whatever seems cool to you.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure ill get to it, got to play poker with my brother and cousine first, but that takes like 1 hour or so, so it will be done in 1.5 - 3 hours


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Any of these ok?


----------



## Morphine (Dec 5, 2009)

i'd like a set from this stock 

ava 150 x 150 focusing at the apple, sig - the whole image add effects you find pretty, just don't make it with round border. rep + cred


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

The sig is a bit plain in my opinion, you want some text on it?


----------



## AndyATTACK (Dec 6, 2009)

*Hello XD*

You think you can get a sig of this for me D pleaaaashe ^^


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

not before you get 50+ posts, sorry


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey, do ya think you could trans this for me and resize a bit smaller?



danke.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Ill give it a try


----------



## Black (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, I'd like a set out of this



I'd like the avatar to be 150x150 with a solid border and I want it focusing on the guy in the middle


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Sure

Any spesific size on the sig?


----------



## Black (Dec 6, 2009)

Nah, nothing specific, just do what you think would be good.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Allrighty then


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Black_ 
















Hope you like it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Femme fatale:



Renders aint my strength, but I hope you like it


----------



## Black (Dec 6, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: _Black_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks a lot


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very muchly pek


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## Ayana (Dec 6, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want Tayuya in the ava)
Sig: resize 
Stock:


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Sure, but:

1. Any effects
2. Who is Tayuya?


----------



## Ayana (Dec 6, 2009)

No effects. If you don't mind, please curve the corners.
And Tayuya is the adult one in this pic, not the little girl.
:risu


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok done with the sig, making the avy now


----------



## Ayana (Dec 6, 2009)

God, so fast?
I'm impressed.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Why thank you

I estimate 5 minutes until im done


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Done, uploading now


----------



## Ayana (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I won't make it!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

And if you wanna see the other sigs (with borders and without border) go to:


----------



## Ayana (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you, I love it!!!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------



## Mαri (Dec 6, 2009)

Let's see what you can do 

Ava
150x150 
focused on her face


Sig
senior sized :B .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Let's see what you can do
> 
> Ava
> 150x150
> ...



Will do tomorrow, need to sleep now, srry

Since you wont get it until tomorrow after school, I will try to make it jut perfect


And remember to turn your sig of


----------



## Mαri (Dec 6, 2009)

Thankyou :B.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Done with the avy, doing the sig now

PS: If you want dotted or rounded border, just ask..


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

If you want it better, just ask


----------



## Mαri (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks brilliant 

Thanks~


----------



## Muah (Dec 7, 2009)

Can I get an Avy of this guys face?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSOxqb1EnYk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

If you have a picture of him and not a vid Dont know how to take pics from vids


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2009)

Tengoku could you make a set and can you make the avy of Shi, make it look awesome please(do what deems necessary). Also could it be the shape be unique and cool and also could it say sensor&medic in writing on my avy(not on my sig)

Shi is the white guy, and I might be a regular customer depending if I like sakes, your or atlantic set shops better.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Ill get right to it then

And remember to turn of your sig


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

That took time

Done now, uploading atm


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

So sorry, forgot the Sensor and medic, will do it right away


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

There


----------



## Anarch (Dec 7, 2009)

hey, can you make two versions of this avy,both with light dotted border(like your own avy).
keep one unchanged except for the border and edit the background of the other to make the avy look cooler any way you want.

i know it's a simple request,sorry,but this was the coloring i was asking you about yesterday.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok just give me a sec...


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Anarch (Dec 7, 2009)

brilliant work,thanks a lot


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

You are welcome


PS: Turn of sig


----------



## Mαri (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to come back so soon, but I'd like to reduce the size of my sig a little pl0x .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Sure
......


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Like that?


----------



## Mαri (Dec 7, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Like that?



Yeah :>

Thanks again  .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Not a problem, im glad I could help


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks ofr this, I'll probably use this avy somtime next year. Repping you!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, come again!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2009)

i would like to request 170x170 profile avatar  

do whatever you want with it.remember this is for profile avatar,so it size must be 170x170!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill get right to it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Hope you like it


both looks great :ho.thx dude .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

Lalala....Hmhmhm....dodida....


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

I would make a request but I'm sealed


----------



## Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

Will you be unsealed?


----------



## Black (Dec 9, 2009)

In a week. I think >_>


----------



## Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

Great will be waiting for you then


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2009)

Made a new shop banner


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Kiki (Dec 12, 2009)

Set of this:  please. Go crazy!

And I was wondering if you knew any tutorials for doing textures and such. I am great at transparencies, but I lack in effects. You seem so good at sets.


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want the girl in the avatar)
Sig: resize and curve the corners.

Extra: add this text 
I think we're alone now,
There doesn't seem to be anyone around.
I think we're alone now,
The beating of your heart is the only sound.


Tiny question: are you able to make a 50 x 50 icon?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Set of this:  please. Go crazy!
> 
> And I was wondering if you knew any tutorials for doing textures and such. I am great at transparencies, but I lack in effects. You seem so good at sets.





Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want the girl in the avatar)
> Sig: resize and curve the corners.
> 
> Extra: add this text
> ...



Will do


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - Ngure
2# - Ayane​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like to know if you can make a avatar of the pairing in the pic I gave you as a stock, but 50 x 50
:sweat


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Set of this:  please. Go crazy!
> 
> *And I was wondering if you knew any tutorials for doing textures and such. I am great at transparencies, but I lack in effects. You seem so good at sets.*



Just play around in photoshop with brushes you download (search for photosho brushes with google) Its what I did



Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want the girl in the avatar)
> Sig: resize and curve the corners.
> 
> Extra: add this text
> ...



Not sure what you mean, but if you give me some examples, im sure I can look into it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

ok ill try that too


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










You like?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

thats the set, ill start the 50x50 now.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Like that?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - Ngure​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ngure_ 













The stock was very hard to work with, but I hope you like the finished product


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you so much!
My new set is so beautiful!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad you like it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

And I love the tiny icon.
I needed a new one for the dA FC.
:risu


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad I could help, and dont forget to rep


----------



## Ayana (Dec 12, 2009)

Of course, I will
^^


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

---------------


----------



## Kiki (Dec 12, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ngure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amazing! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 12, 2009)

Set please 



Trans for the sig please, including the words if possible. For the av, focus it on the three guys on the left 

Thanks<3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok will do


Ngure and Ayana: Remember to rep


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - Alexandritee​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Hope you like:


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 13, 2009)

Ffffff, thank you, it's amazing<3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Eternity (Dec 14, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

requesting 150x150 avatar.border white. 

you can do these right away right?.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Picture aint working


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

how about this :roka.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

it works


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

then please do


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Like that?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Like that?


awesome :ho.you know you're pretty good even though your shop is new.i might come for a set next time .so expect me to come back .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 17, 2009)

Ava/Sig please 



On the siganture can you write these words in small but noticeable text?: She threw it all away to live for herself -live her life her way 

Anyways, work your magic.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

I will:33


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd like a set of this please my good fellas. 

Add any dark or ominous effects you see fit, and hoping for a transparency as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

Will do later today


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

How is that?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

And trans


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 18, 2009)

Omg thats aamzing sexy! ty!!! pek


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad you liked it:33

Edit: Remember to turn the sig off


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 18, 2009)

If you have little to no work and have an extra spot I'd like to make an extra request!

I know "wait one week", but I'm a greedy bastard. 
If you're busy and still want to enforce that rule this time around that's cool with me. xD Just thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 19, 2009)

Depends on the request...


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well a set.

It's np I'll wait til next week.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

You can request as soon as you are able to rep again


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2009)

Requesting avatar and sig:

- sig: transparancy, max size: senior membor size, no border.


This is the pic:


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

How is that?


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Very lovely. +reps


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2009)

Fay said:


> Thank you! Very lovely. +reps



Quick question: could you resize the sig to 375x375?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure can


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

There yo go


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> There yo go



Thnx a lot!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2009)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2009)

Set:
Avatar: 150 x 150 (the chicken standing by Sasuke's leg)
Sig: only the last panel with the ducks.
Just resize and curve the corners


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

Will do when I get the time


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, thank you.
^^


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

How is that?


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2009)

It's so awesome!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Ayana (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you once again.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 30, 2009)

Could i request a set please 

Stock:



Please!!!!!!!! 

Details:

Ava: Junior size rounded edges and the word "Cel" in any corner please ^^
Add some nice effects.

Sig: Include the words: "With Neytiri, it's learn fast, or die." XD
Please! rounded edges as well ^^

THANK YOU


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

AVATAR!!

Will do tomorrow

PS: I am so going to buy the movie on Blu-ray when it comes out herepek


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, that was a pretty good movie.

Could you make me a set from this?


Avy: Square, 150x150
Everything else: Have fun.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty good movie.
> 
> Could you make me a set from this?
> 
> ...



Will do

---


----------



## Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks!!! soo awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 31, 2009)

Dunno much about art but i'd assume i bring a big request. Unfortunately the stock image i have is kinda small (dunno if that's an issue much) and has bad lighting but i'd be so damn grateful if youl'd do this for me.


Ava & Sig Stock:

Text: "In Peace, Vigilance...In War, Victory...In Death, Sacrifice...."

Size: Senior member size

Other: Coloring n' such i don't care about just as long as it has a badass feel about it and if you could i don't want a border around the sig and i want it rounded. Now the Ava can have a border to it though.


EDIT: Oh and to be clear you can get rid of the Text the Deviant added.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 31, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Hope you like it


Thank you!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Dunno much about art but i'd assume i bring a big request. Unfortunately the stock image i have is kinda small (dunno if that's an issue much) and has bad lighting but i'd be so damn grateful if youl'd do this for me.
> 
> 
> Ava & Sig Stock:
> ...



Ill give it a try


----------



## Eternity (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you like it


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 1, 2010)

Could I get a Sig Of this like a Great desighn? like remove the black and give it a great backround? Then could I get 'RIP The Rev' On it? Plzz


----------



## Eternity (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry, but the quality is too bad, and removing the black with pen tool takes too long, so I cant do that..Sorry


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to request a sig set for this pic:



I'd like her eyes to be changed to red and I want the whole pic to have more of a red/black theme with texture, colors, and effects and all. I'd also like a dotted border and text saying DarkAngelSakura and sig by (whoever does it). Take out the text already there too please.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok ill see what I can do


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

request: trans
type: sig
effects: up to you!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Right on it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

How is that?


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

Set Request :



Sig: Trans this(remove the two half borders on the sides),also remove all text, resize to 500X400 or less as it fits.
Ava: Aizen's face only,junior member size.make it transparent too,or make it                           rounded.whatever you think looks cool.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

....


Uhm, wow...thats...uhm...ok....well...that will take forever....

But ill give it a try...


Cant promise you anything though, thats.....HARD...:amazed


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> ....
> Uhm, wow...thats...uhm...ok....well...that will take forever....
> But ill give it a try...
> Cant promise you anything though, thats.....HARD...:amazed



yeah,i thought so.
anyway take your best shot.thanks


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

NP

Ill do my best


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 2, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Sorry, but the quality is too bad, and removing the black with pen tool takes too long, so I cant do that..Sorry



Thats alright then could you do something to this image for me?

all I want on it Is 'Avenged SevenFold' and 'RIP Rev' I hope this has better quility I understand if you cant


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> How is that?



perfect, thanks.

I'm cockblocked right now, I'll rep you as soon as 24hrs are up.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Thats alright then could you do something to this image for me?
> 
> all I want on it Is 'Avenged SevenFold' and 'RIP Rev' I hope this has better quility I understand if you cant



Will do!



tsundere said:


> perfect, thanks.
> 
> I'm cockblocked right now, I'll rep you as soon as 24hrs are up.



Glad you liked it


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 2, 2010)

Set plz


Sig
Transpere it and change font to Lord Bump has good taste


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Allright! lol...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 2, 2010)

Can i have a avy with the vader mask?
and how do i credit you i am using for anther forum so link to shop?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry forgot the avy....lol...Brb

And yea link to shop


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Size for avy?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 2, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Sorry forgot the avy....lol...Brb
> 
> And yea link to shop





Tengoku said:


> Size for avy?



Yea
150 x 150 dotted border if you can


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Made it 100x100, could be smaller


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 2, 2010)

btw heres the credit


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Ill do the 150 too now


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Like that?


----------



## Kek (Jan 2, 2010)

Trans set please, one avy of the girl and the other of the boy please, both senior size.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Will do

Just joined the Weekly Shounen Jump forum, so I gotta get started there, after that, ill de your request


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Need to go to sleep, will do your request tomorrow


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 3, 2010)

Ten I need a set for this forum
Could you do one like you did above and text can you have Join WSJ Forums
Bump


----------



## Kek (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks tengoku!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome bro,simply awesome


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Ten I need a set for this forum
> Could you do one like you did above and text can you have Join WSJ Forums
> Bump



Only if you ask Starrk if its ok first


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

And thatnks for the compliments ya all


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Only if you ask Starrk if its ok first



i think he's asking you to do what you did for my set ,to the stock he provided.my permission isn't needed for that 
though his link doesn't appear to be working,needs registration i guess


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2010)

Tengoku, can you do animated avys?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea, so Vegeta, if you could upload it yourself in imageshack or something, that would be great


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Tengoku, can you do animated avys?



No, but if I ever take the time to learn it, I will. (Have the program, just doesnt know how to use it too well)

So its a no for the time being


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah ok. ^^ That's alright.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 3, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Yea, so Vegeta, if you could upload it yourself in imageshack or something, that would be great



Far too lazy so I found a new one lol


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

What do I do with it?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2010)

You there Vegata?


----------



## Ayana (Jan 8, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want the girl in the avy)
Sig: Just resize and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2010)

will do


----------



## Ayana (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you so much!
:33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2010)

You welcomepek


----------



## Anarch (Jan 12, 2010)

Requesting banner for .



render the image and add a suitable back ground with Omoi's face to the right and the text 'Omoi FC' to the left in nice stylized font,preferably italicized.
size - 150X100

if possible make another one,smaller say 100 X 50 with a different background and Omoi's face to the right and the text to the left.

i'd prefer both the backgrounds to be dark with a thin white boundary.

thanks in advance,bro.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

Doing tomorrow


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

they're great,thanks


----------



## Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad you liked it


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 14, 2010)

hi Tengoku !
^^ I came back!!!!!!!!! wiiii
XD

Set please =D



Ava:
Junior Size
Square shape with rounded corners.
The word "Cel" ^^ some nice effects

Sig
Same shape ^
Some nice effects
Text: "DarkAngelCel"


THANKS!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Allright


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

If you dont like it, I can make them like you said, just thought this looked better


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 16, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> If you dont like it, I can make them like you said, just thought this looked better



AWESOME!!
And yes it looks incredible! Never thought of getting a transparency XD Oh well there is always a first time 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

EDIT: I has to spread some reputation around but will give you soon as soon as possible ^^


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad you liked it!pek


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 16, 2010)

set plzzzz


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Will do


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 17, 2010)

Wounderful!  
thanks so much :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad you liked itpek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Request for set.

Avatar
Stock-
150x150
Thin solid black border
*No effects, no fading, etc.*

Signature
Stock-

Transparent and resize to max signature size.

*No effects, no fading, etc.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Wil do tomorrow


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Made one avy with effects  and one without:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks great, thanks alot, I actually think the effects one looks better this time. 

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Im just that good

Lol glad you liked it


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 18, 2010)

May I have a transparent set (just of Ino) please? If possible can the icon be 

Jr sized with my name on it? It would be very mcuh appreaciated  thank 

you. As far as affects go, Go crazy if you want .


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Will do later


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 18, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> Here ya go



 Thank you so much!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad you liked it


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 19, 2010)

Siggy please


----------



## Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Siggy please



Will do



DarkAngelSakura said:


> Colour change and then set:
> 
> Pic:
> 
> ...



Will try


----------



## Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

Hope you like it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Colour change and then set:
> 
> Pic:
> 
> ...



I think I overestimated myself, I cant do it 

So sorry


----------



## Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

_News: Changed the min post to 500+_


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks  
ill rep when i can and ill use it soon :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad you liked itpek


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, instead, can you do a sig set of this:



Dotted border and text that says "Lady in Black, DarkAngelSakura"

Thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope you like it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

Just need a resize to max sig size, it's already transparent.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

Okei


---


----------



## Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## Ayana (Jan 23, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Just resize to senior member size
Stock: 

Signature: resize and cut off the area with those words below.
But leave the huge "The Birthday Massacre"
Stock:


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Ayana (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you!
:33

I'll rep you ASAP.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad you liked it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

~Housekeep~
1# - ​


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

Set request, my new favorite shop. 

Avatar:

Avatar of the just the one on the left side, top half of her body.

Thin black border, 150x150, if want to experiment with backgrounds you can do that. 

Signature:


Resize to sig size with a thin black border.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

Will do when i come home from school


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

~Housekeep~
1# - Sephiroth​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 26, 2010)

Just some transparent sigs please.





Senior, Pink dotted border. Thanks! Leave the text in the first one.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill see what I can do


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

~Housekeep~
1# - AppleChan​


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

I did this one, but the other was too...rude


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Rude? What do you mean?  And you forgot the dotted pink border. Can you please do both?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill do the pink dotted on this one when I come home ok?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

Not many request going, seems I got you to myself. 

The usual.

Avatar

150x150, thin black border.

Signature

Resize to max signature size, thin black border.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 27, 2010)

Will do when I come home


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok Tengoku.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2010)

Turn your sig of AppleChan


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 29, 2010)

Came back again muahahahaha *_*

Please boy 

Junior avatar and sig please ^^ SURPIRSE ME
=D



Could you add my username to the sig and the usual "Cel" to the ava please.
Also, if it fits could you write this in the sig:

"Eres t?
Quien aliment? mi libertad
Amarte y no necesitar de nada
Tan s?lo tu mirada en m?"

THANKS ^^


----------



## Eternity (Jan 30, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go, hope you like it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

Alrite, new request. 

Avatar


150x150 black border no effects

Signature

Transparent, the japanese words removed, and no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 4, 2010)

May I have a set please with my name across the icon? effects and all other sorts of tampering are welcome . I would very much appreaciate it.


*Spoiler*: _STOCK_ 



[


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Alrite, new request.
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...






Mikecia said:


> May I have a set please with my name across the icon? effects and all other sorts of tampering are welcome . I would very much appreaciate it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _STOCK_
> ...



Will do


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

The sig is slightly over the limit.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello, I'd like to request this pic to be made into a banner;



I'd like it to be abit smaller and with a black text "ONE OK ROCK FC" put around their stomache or whever u think fits best. Also a "bar" around the pic would be great. I'll rep and credit you in the FC. Feel free to improvise on the color or font of text etc.


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you!



> The sig is slightly over the limit.



My sig?


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2010)

no his

ill fix it


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> Hello, I'd like to request this pic to be made into a banner;
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like it to be abit smaller and with a black text "ONE OK ROCK FC" put around their stomache or whever u think fits best. Also a "bar" around the pic would be great. I'll rep and credit you in the FC. Feel free to improvise on the color or font of text etc.



Will do


----------



## Supreme Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> [/IMG]



Thanks! Just some small adjustments though, could you move the text into the middle and resize the banner? It's abit big still


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2010)

mkayyes
.....


----------



## Supreme Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> mkayyes
> .....



thanks alot . i'll use this one in the meantime and credit you in the fc.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 16, 2010)

Id like a sig using this stock 

make it say Lethal Fatality and if possible could you make it 300x200


----------



## Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

Will do when I get time


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd just like a simple 150x200 ava. No effects needed other then a border.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Feb 26, 2010)

Set please:

"http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/art/Eternal-scars-Kakashi-79376026" stock

I'd like it to the max size the mods will allow, 450x500 or something like that. Anything cool you can add would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 18, 2010)

Been a bit too busy, I would like to close the shop for now..

Sorry I didnt do the requests.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

Shop open again!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2010)

set please 


ransparent sig please and background on the avatar 


sig "thinking of you"


avy itsmylife on it squared solid border one 125x125 and one 150x150

effects please 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (Apr 22, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

omg its sooo cute thanks xD

rep


----------



## Eternity (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you liked it! pek


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2010)

Still open


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

can i ask for another one ....................


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure you can


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

really awesome xDDDDD





hmm sig beautiful effects, about the same size of the pic but a tiny bit smaller :33


on it have " i can still feel you, behind me with your arms warped around my shoulders i can still hear you whispering u will always love me....until you die" 

please make the words small ok 

thanks your awesome


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok will try to do tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2010)

ok ......


----------



## Eternity (Apr 27, 2010)

So much work to do at school. I am trying to get it done soon tho


----------



## Eternity (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> Hope you like it



hmm its abit small....but its cute  thanks :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 14, 2010)

*Avatar Request*
Stock


----------



## Eternity (Jul 15, 2010)

The stock quality is a bit bad, but ill try


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2010)

Think you can make me something out of this? 

A large sig with a matching avatar would be great.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_


----------



## Darth (Aug 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth_



That's brilliant, but really slow for a response. 

Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea, has been busy with other things so


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2010)

Cmon people


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 1, 2010)

Set :33

*Avatar;* Itachi. whatever you think is best for it, but no transparency.
*Sig;* Transparency
*What to leave in;* Sasuke and Itachi, including the headphones/strings. 

A bonus would be the sun and the little song scribble to the left of Itachi but if you can't do that, I'm cool with it. Honestly. 
*Size;* Junior size

*Image:*  - I hope the stock is good enough. can't help wanting a set of it.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 1, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Killartist_


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, that was quick. Thank you.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

Turn of your sig first.


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD. I forgot. Damn. Sorry..

I'm gonna beg for a set..

Avatar: Close up with a text of 'Acrima'
Sig: It's up to you but the background color should be black..
Size: Junior size
Text in the sig: A loyal servant of T-Pein.
Image: 

Please make it look cute.. I'm begging...

I'm really sorry about that..


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

You just had to turn the sig off, not delete the entire post 


Will do.


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you.. I'm sorry again...for my stupidity.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

Sig


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

Gomen.. I'm ready to shoot myself now..


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sofiajade_ 













It would look bad if I coloured the background black, hope you like it


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks!  It's so awesome! More than what I expected!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Sig 

2. If you are using it at NE, rep me both here and at NE (Im  火☆Dragon☆火 at NE)


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

Sure


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

I am better now then I was when I made this shop, come and request!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2010)

*Updated the OP~*​


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 9, 2010)

Ooo, u have a shop. Nice 

*For:* Eternity

** Request type:* Set
** Size:* Senior
** Stock :* 
** Border:* As u decide.
** Effects:*  Dark Purple/Green,make it look cool.
** Extra Details:* Avatar 125x125 & 150x150. You can add some text on Halloween thematic. And one without text. 

Thanks in advance.:33


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

I am done with the sig, so you have 2 choices:

Get the sig now and ask somebody else to do the avys. (Recomended)

or 

Get the set tomorrow and.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 9, 2010)

I just recently got my 500 posts. 

Request: Transparency Set 

Stock: 

If you could remove the text off Naruto's shoe, that would be fantastic.

I would like a black border on the avatars, please. 

Also, can I get junior and senior avatars of their faces? o:


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

Will do tomorrow!


----------



## Aiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you, Eternity.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 9, 2010)

I heard you do trans well 

Ava + Sig Set please (Trans )

Ava:
Size - Senior Sized
Image - 

Extar - The man surrounded by the women in the top left corner :3
Text - Keep it
Border - None

Sig:
Size - Senior Sized
Image - 

Extra - I would like the man surrounded by the women please  And also the affects around the ladys and the cards as well?
Text - Keep it

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure. Will do tomorrow (very late atm)


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

~Housekeep~
1# - RockpiRate
2# - Aiku
3# - basye
​


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 11, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I am done with the sig, so you have 2 choices:
> 
> Get the sig now and ask somebody else to do the avys. (Recomended)
> 
> ...



ok give me the sig.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2010)

~Housekeep~
 1# - Aiku
 2# - basye​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

Aiku:


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

~Housekeep~
 1# - basye​


----------



## Aiku (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much, Eternity.

You're awesome.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

Back in action :33


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Updated my examples with mere recent work.


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll work here.

I do trans and avas.

Rounded borders and solid borders, and sometimes heart shaped borders.

Please consider ~


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I'll work here.
> 
> I do trans and avas.
> 
> ...




Show some of your work babe, and we'll see :33


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

Aigooo, okay, let me upload it will fast.

Will PM.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Aigooo, okay, let me upload it will fast.
> 
> Will PM.




Mkay :33                  .


----------



## twilight (Apr 9, 2011)

I would like a set =)



-Rounded corners
- no writing
Size- have no preference but please not too small

Please and thank you


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

twilight said:


> I would like a set =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Can do, but don't expect anything very good, thats quite LQ.

2. Are you senior member or junior member?


----------



## twilight (Apr 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> 1. Can do, but don't expect anything very good, thats quite LQ.
> 
> 2. Are you senior member or junior member?




1.Well tell me if you have any problems with it because I can always change the image.no biggie

2. I would say junior


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

^junior 

check her profile if ya want


----------



## twilight (Apr 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^junior
> 
> check her profile if ya want



I was just about to edit my post so no idea why you thought you needed to come in here and say that.  XDD


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Ugh, forgotten how to do the smooth rounded borders..did the best I could 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like it..


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

How about I try, babe?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> How about I try, babe?




Yesh pleash :33


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

Will do when I'm done editing things on tumblr~


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

GIMP's being a bitch.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok :33        .


----------



## Eternity (Apr 11, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

I want costumers


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

make your worker a set then 

Sig: Rounded + dotted border
Ava: Junior Size with dotted border 
sankyuu~


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> make your worker a set then
> 
> Sig: Rounded + dotted border
> Ava: Junior Size with dotted border
> sankyuu~



Sure thing.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't manage to make a dotted AND rounded, so here is what I managed. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Didn't manage to make a dotted AND rounded, so here is what I managed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sexyyy ^^ thanks bro


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont forget to rep and cred, and turn if the sig


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello~
Set Transparency

White bordered avatar please
Trans out the characters only
Text: none
Resize the sig please ~


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Apr 13, 2011)

Would like a set please

Max Senior Size. 

Any effect you think is awesome

Stock []

Dotted Borders please

<3 <3 <3 <3!!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

ソラのシン-사마 said:


> Would like a set please
> 
> Max Senior Size.
> 
> ...



i'll do it  hey Eternity is that okay with you?
btw i'm kind of a noob .__. what's the max senior avy size?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_ 









Let me know if you would like to change anything =)


----------



## Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Hello~
> Set Transparency
> 
> White bordered avatar please
> ...




Will do when I come home from school.


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2011)

requesting a set
source: 
senior size
text: beauty


----------



## Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Ice. said:


> requesting a set
> source:
> senior size
> text: beauty




Emma! 

Will do! :33


----------



## Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Milkshake:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Ice:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it

you rock


----------



## Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Ice. said:


> I love it
> 
> you rock



Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you but


> White bordered avatar please


I placed this in the request ~ 

It's adorable, thank you again <3333


----------



## Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Thank you but
> 
> I placed this in the request ~
> 
> It's adorable, thank you again <3333




Sorry, didnt see that 

Wnat me to make one with white border too?


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that would be fine


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2011)

me gusta <3
thankyou :>


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

:3                         .


----------



## Sora (Apr 26, 2011)

oh shit I liked that emma watson set so much I want another one

source: 
ty


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Ice. said:


> oh shit I liked that emma watson set so much I want another one
> 
> source:
> ty



Sure thing!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 26, 2011)

will u put a boarder around this image like the boarder i have on my current avy? 
Just a black and white boarder


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> will u put a boarder around this image like the boarder i have on my current avy?
> Just a black and white boarder




Sure thing


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 26, 2011)

Hell yea. Thanks


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> Hell yea. Thanks



No problem.


----------



## Eternity (May 2, 2011)

Is it just me, or do people just choose whatever shop is on the top?


----------



## Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Changed the rules a bit. No post restriction! Everybody can request!


----------



## Sora (May 3, 2011)

sucks that you aren't getting requests
so im gonna request one for u
source: 
:WOW
thnx in advance


----------



## Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Sora said:


> sucks that you aren't getting requests
> so im gonna request one for u
> source:
> :WOW
> thnx in advance



Set?


----------



## Sora (May 3, 2011)

yes a set
:WOW


----------



## Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Sora said:


> yes a set
> :WOW




Will do.          :33


----------



## Eternity (May 3, 2011)

rep and cred ~


----------

